# scenes from the aquarium



## maxoutfa (May 12, 2007)

I spent the majority of a day last week at the Monterey Bay Aquarium, and as my marital unit was taking tons of pictures, I was allowed some free time to people watch.

My observations (and let me preface this by saying that I'm not some sicko reporting BBW sightings at K Mart, ok?  ).

1: Concerning the "fat epidemic" that the media is constantly reporting: I have to agree (not with the negative connotations associated with it, but the fact that there seem to be many more overweight people). Living in rural Nevada I seldom find myself in areas where the population at large (vacationeers especially) hangs out. While I didn't see many SSBBW's I did notice that most of the people there could stand to lose a few (again, this is in the conventional wisdom, not my own preference).

2: the so called "epidemic" doesn't seem to manifest itself as much in the young (ages 6-12). There is an area at the aquarium designed for kids. I wandered there by mistake, but while there noticed that 75% of the kids were in the "normal" range; while the other 25 seemed split between "chubby" and "obese".

3: Most of the overweight people have seemed to come to some form of accecptance - many were wearing the current fashions; the skin tight, stretchy tops that hug you like a second skin so all your back rolls are on display!, and the low rise jeans that caused many a jelly belly to surge outward.

4: Belly rubbing. I always thought that this was just something written about in weight gain stories; a kind of fantasy where the gainer acknowledges their belly by rubbing it, oft-times almost passionately. But surprise, surprise, I noticed three different women idly rubbing their tummies while watching the fishies. One of the little chubbies, with a nice protruding belly, noticed me glancing her way (it was my second glance, just wanting to make sure she was still rubbing) and smiled. I smiled back and watched as she continued to absently rub her midsection. Perhaps it was my imagination, but I thought she had a rather blissful look on her face.

So, my observations, for what it's worth.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 12, 2007)

maxoutfa said:


> I spent the majority of a day last week at the Monterey Bay Aquarium, and as my marital unit was taking tons of pictures, I was allowed some free time to people watch.
> 
> My observations (and let me preface this by saying that I'm not some sicko reporting BBW sightings at K Mart, ok?  ).
> 
> ...


 
Bulk quote comments, my stuff is in red. =P


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

Nice read Max- thanks for sharing your thoughts/observations


----------



## Tooz (May 12, 2007)

Ech in your opinion, eh?

How nice.



To the OP: Interesting. I haven't really sat back and watched people lately. Maybe I will.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 12, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Ech in your opinion, eh?
> How nice.



Yeah, um...wot the heck. *Perfect* site to air that kinda opinion *not*.


----------



## Tooz (May 12, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yeah, um...wot the heck. *Perfect* site to air that kinda opinion *not*.



Eh, I just feel that ESPECIALLY with the thread about that on the Weight Board, why bring it up here? I don't really see the connection between simple observation and that.


----------



## rainyday (May 13, 2007)

Maxout, any obstacles you saw that a SSBBW might want to be prepared for? Tiny turnstiles? Lots of stairs? If there's seating, was it armless? Any info appreciated. 


And Tooz and Liz, if I end up going, maybe I'll rub myself up as I wear a tight little midriff-baring top with my blindingly white 41-year-old belly hanging out.


----------



## maxoutfa (May 13, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Eh, I just feel that ESPECIALLY with the thread about that on the Weight Board, why bring it up here? I don't really see the connection between simple observation and that.




huh? What are you guys talking about - am I missing something here? Thread about what?
Ech in my opinion - what do you mean by that?


----------



## maxoutfa (May 13, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Maxout, any obstacles you saw that a SSBBW might want to be prepared for? Tiny turnstiles? Lots of stairs? If there's seating, was it armless? Any info appreciated.
> 
> 
> Not that I was really paying attention to such, but I didn't notice any unfriendly obstacles. The stairs between floors are very wide and not steep (and there are elevators as well). No turnstiles that I noticed - in fact the entire place seemed very user friendly - handicap accessable, which usually infers that SSBBW's should experience no tight quarters. I can't comment on the seating as I didn't venture in to either the restaurant or the auditorium, but my guess is that since they did such a nice job elsewhere they would be sensative in these areas as well.
> ...


----------



## rainyday (May 13, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> My only real pet peeve with this is older, not-in-the-least attractive women trying to wear current young-peoples' fashions. Seeing as there's little that rivets my attention more than a bare midriff... ugh...



Thanks for the info, maxout. I believe the above section is what the comments are referencing.


----------



## maxoutfa (May 13, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Thanks for the info, maxout. I believe the above section is what the comments are referencing.




thanks for clearing that up - I thought perhaps I had said something that someone was taking issue with (been down that unfortunate road before). :doh:


----------



## butch (May 13, 2007)

I was just mentioning to a friend the other day that I too have noticed more fat folks out and about on my daily travels in the big city. Maybe it's only because people aren't wearing their winter clothes and coats anymore, or maybe it is because in spring time a (not-so) young fattie's heart yearns for amour and is more observant of the delectable fatties around them, or maybe because it is the tourist high season here and more fat folks are out sightseeing, I don't know, but whatever it is, I must say I enjoy it.


----------



## pani (May 13, 2007)

I realize that you said that it by conventional wisdom and not your own personal standards. However, that is a term we should really think about. At about 220 or so I don't think I need to "lose a few at all." I have never felt better in my life and my body is perfectly normal. Mother Nature intended us to come in different shapes and sizes because the more diverse a species, the better its chance of survival. I think we need to get past the idea there is one weight or size people "should" be. The reality is that we are supposed to be a range. I am not trying to be argumentative, I just think sometimes language has the power to shape perceptions. When we use that saying it implies that is a right and wrong body size. It can even be a hot button for some. Of course, many people in my life have said that to me personally. And have regretted it almost immediately!!!!
p.s. I used to live in Monterey. A beautiful town, but under the surface full of very strange people. Some nice, but many extremely strange.


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

Yeah I hate it when ugly people go out in public. ugh.  

I've noticed that there are more people who are on the larger side here in Massachusetts than there were in San Francisco. It's nice to see more diversity in body type, actually. 

And good god how I miss the Aquarium in Monterey.

and how is this


> "My only real pet peeve with this is older, not-in-the-least attractive women trying to wear current young-peoples' fashions."


any different from saying 'that fat girl has no business wearing that'?


----------



## maxoutfa (May 14, 2007)

pani said:


> I realize that you said that it by conventional wisdom and not your own personal standards. However, that is a term we should really think about. At about 220 or so I don't think I need to "lose a few at all." I have never felt better in my life and my body is perfectly normal. Mother Nature intended us to come in different shapes and sizes because the more diverse a species, the better its chance of survival. I think we need to get past the idea there is one weight or size people "should" be. The reality is that we are supposed to be a range. I am not trying to be argumentative, I just think sometimes language has the power to shape perceptions. When we use that saying it implies that is a right and wrong body size. It can even be a hot button for some. Of course, many people in my life have said that to me personally. And have regretted it almost immediately!!!!
> p.s. I used to live in Monterey. A beautiful town, but under the surface full of very strange people. Some nice, but many extremely strange.



You are preaching to the choir here. I know that you started your post by saying that you realized that I was referring not to my personal standards - but still felt compelled to inform me (or perhaps just a general rant) about sizes and standards. I was very conscious in writing my post about the power of words; trying not to do exactly what I have, I guess, ended up doing. The dilemma is simply this - how do you describe someone without using society's measuring standard? I suppose I could have used a much more combersome method, something like "girl 'A' was five foot one and in my estimation 160 pounds, while girl 'B' was five seven and an estimated 220" - both of which, again by conventional standards, BMI or whatever, are considered overweight and "in need of losing a few". I realize now that perhaps the flippant tone of "need of losing a few" may be a hot button to some, and for that please forgive me, but as I added, I am not one of those who think that way, in fact I congratulate you on feeling good both physically and emotionally at 220 - I wish more women could find that level of self acceptance. I have a bulimic friend who I wish could see herself that way - I firmly believe that her body is meant to be a certain weight (which is again some 30 lbs over society's acceptance level) and she's been fighting that battle all her life - to the detriment of her health.


----------



## Risible (May 14, 2007)

maxoutfa said:


> 4: Belly rubbing. I always thought that this was just something written about in weight gain stories; a kind of fantasy where the gainer acknowledges their belly by rubbing it, oft-times almost passionately. But surprise, surprise, I noticed three different women idly rubbing their tummies while watching the fishies. One of the little chubbies, with a nice protruding belly, noticed me glancing her way (it was my second glance, just wanting to make sure she was still rubbing) and smiled. I smiled back and watched as she continued to absently rub her midsection. Perhaps it was my imagination, but I thought she had a rather blissful look on her face.



It's possible that they were rubbing their tummies because they may be pregnant; it's equally as likely that they rub their tummies because it's self soothing and self comforting. I know I rub mine, most often absentmindedly, because it's easy to reach  and it feels like I'm giving myself a hug.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2007)

Oy! I made a callous comment in regards to my personal preferences in observations. Yes, it was poorly placed. Yes, I'd go delete the whole damn post but I can't cause it's been too long. If a mod cares to, go the crap ahead.

Also, no, Waxy, I wasn't saying "That fat chick shouldn't be wearing that." I was quite literally saying "That 40-year old with more wrinkles and sun spots than an 80-year old in Miami from all her tanning days is way too ugly to be dressing like a teenage slut."

Seriously, just strike the post. I've hurt my rep on the board again, I can tell.


----------



## maxoutfa (May 15, 2007)

Risible said:


> It's possible that they were rubbing their tummies because they may be pregnant; it's equally as likely that they rub their tummies because it's self soothing and self comforting. I know I rub mine, most often absentmindedly, because it's easy to reach  and it feels like I'm giving myself a hug.



I doubt the pregnant angle (though possible) - and yes, they were doing it because it felt good to do so - which was the entire point of what I was trying to say - I was just surprised to see it, that's all.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Oy! I made a callous comment in regards to my personal preferences in observations. Yes, it was poorly placed. Yes, I'd go delete the whole damn post but I can't cause it's been too long. If a mod cares to, go the crap ahead.
> 
> Also, no, Waxy, I wasn't saying "That fat chick shouldn't be wearing that." I was quite literally saying _"That 40-year old with more wrinkles and sun spots than an 80-year old in Miami from all her tanning days is way too ugly to be dressing like a teenage slut."_
> 
> Seriously, just strike the post. I've hurt my rep on the board again, I can tell.



Speaking as a 45 year old who's into fashion... you're *NOT* making it any better. 

There are ways of expressing your feelings about age-appropriate fashions without slamming people. And using the word 'ugly' in that manner says a lot more about _you _than the person you're speaking about.


----------



## Risible (May 15, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Oy! I made a callous comment in regards to my personal preferences in observations. Yes, it was poorly placed. Yes, I'd go delete the whole damn post but I can't cause it's been too long. If a mod cares to, go the crap ahead.
> 
> Also, no, Waxy, I wasn't saying "That fat chick shouldn't be wearing that." I was quite literally saying "That 40-year old with more wrinkles and sun spots than an 80-year old in Miami from all her tanning days is way too ugly to be dressing like a teenage slut."
> 
> Seriously, just strike the post. I've hurt my rep on the board again, I can tell.



I know you meant well, but... Okay, I'm well into my 40s and, even though I was a teenage sun worshipper  , my tummy is darn smooth and firm, 'cause it didn't see nearly as much sun as my arms, chest and legs. So, midriff stuff? Yeah, all the time around the house; never in public because I don't think that's appropriate regardless of age.


----------



## Risible (May 15, 2007)

missaf said:


> See now, I can tell Risible is a Natural sun-bather



Just a few minutes every sunny day soaking up the vitamin D au natural. For medicinal purposes  .


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Speaking as a 45 year old who's into fashion... you're *NOT* making it any better.
> 
> There are ways of expressing your feelings about age-appropriate fashions without slamming people. And using the word 'ugly' in that manner says a lot more about _you _than the person you're speaking about.


 
There are plenty of 45-year olds who look perfectly fine in whatever it is they wear, I'm talking specifically about the subset of people who are covered in wrinkles, sun spots, have skin that used to be white and is now quite yellow, skin that looks more like leather stretched over wire-frame bodies than actual skin, and seem to think they can pass themselves off as hotties just by dressing like one.

I'm entirely certain the bulk of men IN that same age range would agree with me!


----------



## Waxwing (May 15, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> There are plenty of 45-year olds who look perfectly fine in whatever it is they wear, I'm talking specifically about the subset of people who are covered in wrinkles, sun spots, have skin that used to be white and is now quite yellow, skin that looks more like leather stretched over wire-frame bodies than actual skin, and seem to think they can pass themselves off as hotties just by dressing like one.
> 
> I'm entirely certain the bulk of men IN that same age range would agree with me!


 
You know, with very few changes this could be transformed into a rant about fat women who wear revealing clothes, and the bulk of men in that age range would agree with you. That might not be a problem in most circles, but on a site like this it's going to be.

I don't think that it's the sentiment to which people were objecting but the fact that you're letting fly this semi-vitriolic opinion on a board which exists as a celebration of something that is often considered unattractive. So therefore, who the hell are we to condemn a different way of dressing or appearing?

I rubs people the wrong way to hear this kind of judgment. And you know what? It should. It's one thing to express a preference for a certain look. It's entirely another to hate others. It seems a little misogynistic and a lot presumptuous.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> You know, with very few changes this could be transformed into a rant about fat women who wear revealing clothes, and the bulk of men in that age range would agree with you. That might not be a problem in most circles, but on a site like this it's going to be.
> 
> I don't think that it's the sentiment to which people were objecting but the fact that you're letting fly this semi-vitriolic opinion on a board which exists as a celebration of something that is often considered unattractive. So therefore, who the hell are we to condemn a different way of dressing or appearing?
> 
> It rubs people the wrong way to hear this kind of judgment. And you know what? It should. It's one thing to express a preference for a certain look. It's entirely another to hate others. It seems a little misogynistic and a lot presumptuous.


I don't think he's getting it, but yeah.... what ^she said. 


Forgotten_Futures said:


> There are plenty of 45-year olds who look perfectly fine in whatever it is they wear, I'm talking specifically about the subset of people who are covered in wrinkles, sun spots, have skin that used to be white and is now quite yellow, skin that looks more like leather stretched over wire-frame bodies than actual skin, and seem to think they can pass themselves off as hotties just by dressing like one.
> 
> I'm entirely certain the bulk of men IN that same age range would agree with me!


But you're not WITH that group of men right now - you're posting on a message board with a bunch of people who are quite sensitive to insults and non-acceptance talk. 

I sense this is becoming too big a deal, but maybe those wrinkly women DO think they're hot. Maybe other people think they're hot. So what? And it's fine that you _don't_ think they are, btw... the point is, it's uncool/tacky/rude for you to label them as ugly and speak publically like you're a loudmouthed uncouth construction worker and the world's population is walking by, ripe for your comment. 

But yeah... free country and all that. You're allowed to say what you want, how you want to and where you want. And you probably don't give a hoot that when you do, it's given at least one woman here the mental picture of you with a tool belt, giant metal lunchbox, ill-fitting, stained grey t-shirt (faded writing: "I'm with stupid", arrow pointing down); grabbing yourself and yelling "_hey, lady- who dresses you?!?_" to women walking down the street.

Hmm. Is it possible to have too vivid an imagination? Yeah... maybe :blink:


----------



## Waxwing (May 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> But yeah... free country and all that. You're allowed to say what you want, how you want to and where you want. And you probably don't give a hoot that when you do, it's given at least one woman here the mental picture of you with a tool belt, giant metal lunchbox, ill-fitting, stained grey t-shirt (faded writing: "I'm with stupid", arrow pointing down); grabbing yourself and yelling "_hey, lady- who dresses you?!?_" to women walking down the street.
> 
> Hmm. Is it possible to have too vivid an imagination? Yeah... maybe :blink:



I can't rep you right now, but you've just determined my next Halloween costume.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 15, 2007)

Did you see any fish?  




maxoutfa said:


> I spent the majority of a day last week at the Monterey Bay Aquarium, and as my marital unit was taking tons of pictures, I was allowed some free time to people watch.
> 
> My observations (and let me preface this by saying that I'm not some sicko reporting BBW sightings at K Mart, ok?  ).
> 
> ...


----------



## maxoutfa (May 16, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Did you see any fish?



you mean there were fish there??? In all honesty, the jelly fish were miraculous, the huge sunfish amazing and the fresh water otter exhibit - just too much fun. In all a very good day, thanks for asking (and getting this thread back on track)


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 16, 2007)

Can we start a thread for fat girls who love otters? I'm obsessed.


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2007)

I love the Monterey Bay Aquarium. If anyone is interested, there's a bit of a rumble/melee planned there for next weekend, just following an offensive talk to be given by one of the purported FAs, starting Sunday at 4:30 next to the jellyfish exhibit.


----------



## Santaclear (May 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Maxout, any obstacles you saw that a SSBBW might want to be prepared for? Tiny turnstiles? Lots of stairs? If there's seating, was it armless?



It's probably been 5 or 6 years since I was there, Rainy, but I remember all the regular exhibit space being wide and open for walking around, like an art museum, with big wide benches to sit down and hang out on. I don't think there were turnstiles at all, just a guy you gave your ticket to. A wonderful way to spend an afternoon for many reasons - the aquarium is amazing, the people-watching can be fun (from an avoid-the-crowds standpoint I sometimes like going on a weekday when the mob's not around) and Monterey is gorgeous.


----------



## missaf (May 16, 2007)

I was there a few years ago, and yeah, it's VERY spread out, and on two levels. There is an elevator. There's a walkway on the second level that leads to a whole other area of the place, that I didn't have time to go to, so I'm not sure what's over there. 

One of the things not to miss is the Kelp Forest feeding exhibit. Just, wow...

And the food is good, too! :eat2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 16, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Can we start a thread for fat girls who love otters? I'm obsessed.



Have you seen this?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 16, 2007)

Rainy, I went to their site (because I plan to make a certain someone take me there one day), and found a pretty detailed map in pdf format that might be helpful to you, if you haven't already seen it. 


http://www.mbayaq.org/vi/


----------



## Waxwing (May 16, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Can we start a thread for fat girls who love otters? I'm obsessed.



The last time I stayed in Monterey my then boyf and I got a corner room at a hotel right on the water. We had a balcony which overlooked the bay, and there was a MOMMY AND BABY otter under the window for much of the day. She was teaching him how to swim. I almost died.

Then we fed the seagulls with all the snacks from the minibar. Which ended up being about 300 bucks worth of peanuts and wheat thins.

DAMN GOOD TIME.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 16, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Have you seen this?



ohhhh yes  . oh yes!

some other badass otter linx:

http://cuteotters.com/
http://animal.discovery.com/fansites/saving-grace/saving-grace.html

I buy Christmas presents here:

http://www.otter.org/

Luv,
Liz
(enjoying a summer lolly)


----------



## Santaclear (May 17, 2007)

Badass otter pickup line that's worked for me in the past: "Come here much?" (gotta do that smarmy pickup thing with your eyebrows tho when you say it.)


----------



## rainyday (May 27, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> It's probably been 5 or 6 years since I was there, Rainy, but I remember all the regular exhibit space being wide and open for walking around, like an art museum, with big wide benches to sit down and hang out on. I don't think there were turnstiles at all, just a guy you gave your ticket to. A wonderful way to spend an afternoon for many reasons - the aquarium is amazing, the people-watching can be fun (from an avoid-the-crowds standpoint I sometimes like going on a weekday when the mob's not around) and Monterey is gorgeous.



Thanks for the info, Santa (and Joy too for the link). Vickie and I ended up opting to spend our last afternoon at the beach instead, but I'd really like to see it next time I'm down that way.


----------



## Caligula (May 27, 2007)

haha cool...I always go and watch people..


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2007)

I have visited the Monterey Aquarium too. Loved it! Would recommend it to anyone. 

View attachment j0365151.gif


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 27, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Thanks for the info, Santa (and Joy too for the link). Vickie and I ended up opting to spend our last afternoon at the beach instead, but I'd really like to see it next time I'm down that way.



We'll go during our next road trip, 'k? Once I get my ass moved down to civilization, road trips like this will be easy peasy.


----------



## rainyday (May 27, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> We'll go during our next road trip, 'k? Once I get my ass moved down to civilization, road trips like this will be easy peasy.


Deal. I'll road trip with ya anytime, Ms. Powerdriver. (BTW, your "I survived 19 straight hours in the car with rainy and didn't kill her" T-shirt is on the way. )


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 28, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Deal. I'll road trip with ya anytime, Ms. Powerdriver. (BTW, your "I survived 19 straight hours in the car with rainy and didn't kill her" T-shirt is on the way. )



LOL. We did great, but next time we go in MY car! Then you can see what a reaaaalllll power driver I am. Oddly enough, it was really easy to get back to driving my Beetle. I thought I'd have a hard time and forget what to do with my left foot but it was like riding a bicycle but way more fun. 

FWIW I did like being nice and high up in your car. I could see around so much more than with my asphalt-skirting baby.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 6, 2007)

Yay, someone else who knows how to make a stick shift cause small-engine cars to match sportier sedans in acceleration!

And... on a sightseeing note, at the 90th Birthday party my dad and uncle hosted for my grandmother a couple sundays ago, there was this one woman who was rather large, possibly over 300 pounds, though she also wasn't too tall, so that may not be accurate. Not what I'd call hot, but definitely sexy. I could not help but be turned on by her size, and it was largely because she projected an aura of being happy with herself. She did not at all seem put off by her size. Her mobility did not appear to be compromised any, and she was certainly attractive.

So, I just wanted to note that, kind of as a counter to the other statements I've made in this thread. I know it can't undo them, but it has a point nonetheless...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Have you seen this?



Ooweee! ^-^

Reminds me of a time when I went on vacationin hawai'i. =3 There was this otter on the beach, and there was a police line around it so people wouldn't go up and bother it, and it was just snoozing in the sun, only every now and then it would flick its head and make a snorting sound.


----------

